# Any recipes for Horse eye Jacks??



## KoolAU79

Couldn't help myself and shot a Horse eye Jack and brought the meat home to try. I haven't ever tried it and I've heard they're not the best eating but wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to prepare it? Thanks!

John


----------



## KoolAU79

Nothing?? No one has tried to eat one of these babies??


----------



## SARGENTTX

*redwood*

my dad once told me if you had a redwood picnic table put the fish on the table catch it on fire when the fish was done eat the table


----------



## Coniption

I have some good friends that are Vietnamese...and they won't touch em! His favorite say was always "If it moves we can eat it" until now.

C


----------



## KoolAU79

Hmm, that's what I was afraid of. Well I'm feeling brave so I'm going to give it a try this weekend, I'll post back up on whether I puke or not! lol....


----------



## Coniption

I would assume the worst so plan on doing anything to minimize the oily/fishyness of it. Never hurts to try it. Let us know how it works out for ya. I'm curious myself...

C


----------



## Kenner21

I cut one up for bait one time, I don't plan on consuming any Horse Eye anytime soon.


----------



## Reel Aggies

greenie to you for eating what you kill.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

Cut it into really thin strips and fry the **** out of it and then cover it with louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## activescrape

We caught some in the Caymans on spinning tackle off the reef and grilled them fresh. They were just fine. Sure beat going into town and dropping another 150.00 for dinner. Salt, pepper, fresh lemon juice, I would do it again.


----------



## KoolAU79

Sorry, forgot about this post and that I promised to reply. Well I soaked that baby in some milk(didn't have any buttermilk) for a few hours, coated it lightly in flour and spices and pan fried it. Was surprised, it wasn't so bad! It wasn't Ling or Dolphin but my wife and son liked it too. Tried several different spices and of course Cajun was best. Not bad eatin...:cheers:


----------



## Red Tuna

Glad to hear....


----------



## Titus Bass

I found this....may be worth a try if you get another one.....


The meat of a Jack Crevalle is dark red but quite tasty if prepared properly. Following these procedures will make a cheap, delicious and almost greaseless meal.
*Difficulty:*Easy*Instructions*​

*Things You'll Need*​

1 tsp. salt
4 oz. Taco sauce
1 tsp. crushed red pepper
1 cup shredded cheese (your choice)
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 lb. boneless Crevalle
12 each flour Tortillas
1 cup chopped Onion
1/2 tsp. cumin
2 jalapeno peppers
Buttermilk


1 Fillet the Jack if small enough; otherwise, use a hacksaw to cut steaks 3/4 of an inch thick. Place in a freezer bag after barely covering the fish with buttermilk. Get as much air out of the bag as possible and refrigerate for 4 to 8 hours.





​
2 Take the Jack out of the bag. The buttermilk will be dark pink and the Jack will be about the same shade. Don't dry it. Put it in a shallow baking pan and bake it at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Don't bother to preheat. When the 30 minutes are up, remove all bones and skin. Chop the meat up and mix in the rest of the ingredients.

​
3 Swish 4 tortillas at a time in water, shake off the excess, put on a plate and microwave at full power 20 seconds on both sides. Quickly lay on a flat surface, put the Jack mixture on each tortilla, roll it up and put in a lightly greased casserole dish.

​
4 Garnish the burritos in the baking dish with any or all of the following: chopped onion, taco sauce, sliced jalapenos and shredded cheese.


Read more: How to Prepare Jack Crevalle Fish Burritos | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2043269_try-jack-crevalle-fish-burritos.html#ixzz1QKHkMekK​​


----------



## steverino

*Jack*

Grind the fish whole, bones, scales and guts. Put it in a bag and use it for chum. I had a Filipino co-worker that was an avid fisherman. He would eat any fish except a jack!


----------



## ol' salt

Grind them up, use them for chum, and catch some good fish.


----------



## activescrape

Aren't a horse eyed jack and a jack crevalle two different fish?


----------

